# I was waiting til AF arrived this w/end...



## FEDup1981

then we were giving up TTC, after almost 3years.

But a miracle has happened, and im in complete shock. I first found out on thursday, and went to EPAU but my HCG was only 6. But both the EPAU and my psych said i was preg, just need a repeat blood test on monday.

Anyway, 100 IC's later, i did a digi this morning and got Pregnant 1-2! So my HCG has risen well, because digi's only test >25.

I am so scared after the m/c and ectopic. :cry: And this last month i have been so unwell mentally. Ive taken more tablets that you can imagine, so this baby needs lots of prayers to make sure its ok.

Please dont mention on FB tll ive had my next blood test and early scan :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Image0087.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## caz81

wow congratulations xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thank u, im in such shock i feel sick with it. Only cos the digi has confirmed it. I really was giving up. Genuinely - I am over the moon just so scared and never expect it to happen. Just shows when u least ecpect it. . . .


----------



## Lara310809

I completely agree; when you least expect it, and when you're about to give up; it can still happen!

So many congratulations; I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months, and a gorgeous baby at the end. Please try not to worry, buy your prenatal vitamins, and just try to look after the baby from now on. While the baby is still without an umbilical cord, it's being looked after by the yolk sac (sp?) so it should get everything it needs from there. And don't worry about what may have happened in the past; every pregnancy is different.


----------



## FEDup1981

Lara310809 said:


> I completely agree; when you least expect it, and when you're about to give up; it can still happen!
> 
> So many congratulations; I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months, and a gorgeous baby at the end. Please try not to worry, buy your prenatal vitamins, and just try to look after the baby from now on. While the baby is still without an umbilical cord, it's being looked after by the yolk sac (sp?) so it should get everything it needs from there. And don't worry about what may have happened in the past; every pregnancy is different.

Thank you. I am already on the high dose folic acid, and pregnancy vitamins.
Hopefully this is fate, - fates way of sayings its meant to be. Im just terrified in the mean time. :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

It's very normal to be scared, especially if something has happened to a pregnancy in the past. Have you spoken to your doctor yet? You could try to book an early scan, especially if you remind them that you've had an ectopic before, and then you can be reassured that everything is going smoothly. If not though, try not to worry, and the 12 week scan comes around faster than you think :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

i knew it when i saw your status, fantastic news hun congrats xxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Lara310809 said:


> It's very normal to be scared, especially if something has happened to a pregnancy in the past. Have you spoken to your doctor yet? You could try to book an early scan, especially if you remind them that you've had an ectopic before, and then you can be reassured that everything is going smoothly. If not though, try not to worry, and the 12 week scan comes around faster than you think :hugs:

Yeah EPAU are looking after me well. I had a blood test, repeating it on monday, and then until it gets above a certain level (think 1500) for an internal scan. :thumbup:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Awwww congrats hun!! Your status on FB directed me here :winkwink: xxx So happy for you xxx


----------



## orange-sox

I bloody knew it when I saw your FB status! 

Congrats :D 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

Oh toyah!! I'm so happy for you :D HUGE congratulations to you all xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thanks everyone. I cant keep anything to myself - apart from a few good friends ive kept it to myself since thursday, so now im bursting to tell the world - but at the same time scared incase anything happens. Eeeeek!


----------



## Eoz

:yipee: :yipee::yipee: :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Oh darling I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you.So much for sshhhhhh lol I will pray and keep my fingers crossed for you but I think Fate has stepped in this time and blessed you with the best gift ever xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i don't actually know you, but it seems like you really deserve this, congratulations, and i hope you have a lovely pregnancy (well as lovely as pregnancy can be).. Look after yourself, and don't worry too much, the first month is the hardest, and once that goes past andyou start getting kicks and a bump, your worry will slowly fade..
avoid google, or too many threads about losses in the first tri, they can make you worry alot more..
again, congratulations, sounds like this time it was really meant to be for you, fate didn't want you to give up your dream!
xx


----------



## Eoz

AnnabelsMummy said:


> i don't actually know you, but it seems like you really deserve this, congratulations, and i hope you have a lovely pregnancy (well as lovely as pregnancy can be).. Look after yourself, and don't worry too much, the first month is the hardest, and once that goes past andyou start getting kicks and a bump, your worry will slowly fade..
> avoid google, or too many threads about losses in the first tri, they can make you worry alot more..
> again, congratulations, sounds like this time it was really meant to be for you, fate didn't want you to give up your dream!
> xx

Worded perfectly :kiss:


----------



## isil

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! I don't think I've ever been so excited to see someone's :bfp: :D :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Huge congratulations Toyah :happydance::yipee: 
here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :flow: xxx


----------



## sammiesmile

excellent news


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats I'm so happy for you x


----------



## Odd Socks

*hugs*
i'm keeping everything crossed for you. i can't imagine how tough a journey it's been, you deserve this.
xx


----------



## Linzi

Tegans Mama said:


> Awwww congrats hun!! Your status on FB directed me here :winkwink: xxx So happy for you xxx

me too!!! haha :)

So pleased for you hunb, really really really pleased. I hope all goes well at your scan :)

xxx


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## Mumof42009

Huge Congrats to you, Here's to a happy and Healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## oOKayOo

Wooooooo! Congratualtions!! Its got to be fate chick , giving up after 3 years?! And then a positive!? It was ment to be :cloud9: xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

AnnabelsMummy said:


> i don't actually know you, but it seems like you really deserve this, congratulations, and i hope you have a lovely pregnancy (well as lovely as pregnancy can be).. Look after yourself, and don't worry too much, the first month is the hardest, and once that goes past andyou start getting kicks and a bump, your worry will slowly fade..
> avoid google, or too many threads about losses in the first tri, they can make you worry alot more..
> again, congratulations, sounds like this time it was really meant to be for you, fate didn't want you to give up your dream!
> xx

Thank you. From someone who doesnt know me it means an awful lot. :hugs:

I know there are women on here who are far more deserving of it than me, and in a better position, but in a nut shell ive been to hell and back for this. Im just praying to God - like you say - that fate has given me my dream just as i was about to say Goodbye to it.


And a huge thank you to everyone else. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Heres to my July baby! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsBop

OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am sooooo happy for you, after everything you have been through this past month you more than deserve this! Congratulations! :kiss::hugs: xxxx


----------



## ellismum

Oh wow, this is fantastic news, especially after everything you've gone through recently. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## lollylou1

Huge congratulations chick!!


----------



## polo_princess

Awww, massive congrats Toyah, dead please for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Floralaura

Congratulations..(i just saw your sig in a thread you just replied to and had to come find this post as I really chuffed for you) xxx


----------



## emmajane

Oh congratulations! Thats brilliant news. Wondered what you meant on FB!:happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

Thank you everyone! 

Decided to enjoy every moment, for how ever long it lasts. :yipee: IM PREGNANT! :shock:


----------



## lozzy21

Eeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations :D:D:D:D:D:D

Im so pleased for you :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Pippin

Aww wow, congratulations. x


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations hun


----------



## sabby52

Congratulations I am so happy for you :) x x


----------



## FEDup1981

Thank you everyone! :D :D :D


----------



## special_kala

Congratilations!

when are you due?


----------



## Gwizz

Huge congrats!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DonnaBallona

HOORAY FOR YOU! Many many congratulations, I hope this is the sticky bean you're dreaming of. Happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## clairebear

I knew it!!!! :) 

COngrats hunni! x x x x x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## FEDup1981

special_kala said:


> Congratilations!
> 
> when are you due?

Thank you everyone, due around mid july, so very early days yet :hugs:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats hun, so so pleased for you. Hope all goes well xx


----------



## DolceBella

Soooo wonderful!!! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hooray!!! This is such wonderful news! I'm so thrilled for you darling :hugs: This is meant to be xxxx


----------



## PocoHR

The biggest congrats ever, I think getting pregnant will be good for your state of mind. Lots of sticky dust to you!!


----------



## Bittersweet

congratulations! :dust::dust: sending you lots of sticky dust!


----------



## moochacha

Congrats!


----------



## teal

Congrats! xx


----------



## netty

congratulations 

good luck for tomorrow- will be looking for your update!!


----------



## FEDup1981

Thanks all. Still getting my head round it all tbh! x


----------



## hayley x

omg I'm soooooooooooooooooooo happy for you :happydance:

Congratulations, you really deserve this chance of happiness :hugs: xxx


----------



## pip holder

Oh T, I'm absolutely thrilled for you chick - will stalk this thread now :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## alio

how wonderful!!! so deserved. congratulations. xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## FEDup1981

Thank you, and especially to those who are still trying, i know how hard it can be sometimes to congratulate another. You are all so kind :hugs: x


----------



## helen1234

congratulations hun xx


----------



## honey08

:headspin:


(yeh well i knew1st :haha:)


----------



## Bluetomato

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MummyJade

Congrats may you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## twiggy56

say it over and over hun...soak up every second :hugs:

Congratulations! Always nice to see a familiar forum face get a bfp...and so deservedly after 3 years...

congrats again darling, sending sticky vibes...:flower:


----------



## calm

Big congrats and loads of positive vibes XXX


----------



## Sophie1205

woww congrats!!!!


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

Thank you everyone. Blood test today but im confident its gone up cos the lines are getting darker everyday! :happydance:





honey08 said:


> :headspin:
> 
> 
> (yeh well i knew1st :haha:)

A HUGE thanks to louise for being my TTC buddy for the last few months. I have done her head right in! But shes been a star, and was there for me right through my hols, and my surprise bfp. :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Missy86

Congrats


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats!! x


----------



## FEDup1981

Ty xx :headspin:


----------



## netty

how were your bloods today?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations hun!! x


----------



## Pinkgirl

congrats hunni x


----------



## nightkd

Congrats! :D xx


----------



## FEDup1981

netty said:


> how were your bloods today?

Sorry, i wrote it in my journal - didnt think to write it here,

They have more than doubled twice to 160! I was expecting them to be around 50, so very pleased with that :thumbup:

And i have a scan date on the 19th at 10.30!!! 10 days to go, just hoping i get to then! :baby:

Thank you to everyone for my congrats! x :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Huge congrats babe! Hope this ones sticky X


----------



## MrsPOP

Congrats honey xxx


----------



## netty

That's great news - will stalk your journal now


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

*Congrats on your 

xxxx
*​


----------



## FEDup1981

Thanks girls! :wohoo: x


----------



## mizzk

Congratulations :) Really hope you have a happy healthy 9 month xx


----------



## dawny690

OMG Congrats hun xxxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations hon! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xLaurax

Huge congratulations sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thanks everyone. Another day passed :D :D :D


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nic1107

That's wonderful!! Huge congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

Thank you everyone. 5 Weeks now. So thankful for everyday! :dance: xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Im a bit late but congrats xx


----------



## dizzyisacow

congrats hun!! i saw your avie so came hunting for an announcement!!!


----------



## FEDup1981

Thanks Dizzy - wont be long til ur lil man arrives! xxx


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :kiss:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Bit late to the thread, but that's really inspirational - big congratulations to you! x


----------

